# Comunicación de microcontroladores vía Internet



## MaMu (Jun 20, 2005)

Alguien tiene conociemientos de algun integrado, que me permita utilizar una base de Direccion IP y manejar protocolos como el TCP/IP, como para que 2 dispositivos electrónicos se comuniquen via internet. (es para algo experimental). Si hay algo que se pueda hacer con algun PIC mejor.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 20, 2005)

Puedes consultar la siguiente nota de aplicación: 

*Embedding PICmicro Microcontrollers in the Internet AN731*

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00731a.pdf

Codigo fuente:

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00731.zip


----------



## MaMu (Jun 20, 2005)

Es excelente este apunte, me impacta la idea de albergar un servidor web en un simple chip, y el sin fin de aplicaciones resultantes.


----------



## maunix (Oct 27, 2006)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Alguien tiene conociemientos de algun integrado, que me permita utilizar una base de Direccion IP y manejar protocolos como el TCP/IP, como para que 2 dispositivos electrónicos se comuniquen via internet. (es para algo experimental). Si hay algo que se pueda hacer con algun PIC mejor.



Si quieres ir más allá podrías ver el stack tcp/ip de microchip.  

Luego ver la nota de aplicación sobre el SLIP , también de microchip.

Por último ver de conectarlos con placas ethernet, mediante algun protocolo propietario.

Todos los ejemplso que he visto en internet son basados en hacer un servidor HTTP pero dista mucho de lo que hay que hacer si quieres hacer una conexión con un protocolo propietario bajo TCP o UDP.

Hace tiempo comencé un proyecto de este tipo y lo tuve que dejar para atender otros más prioritarios, pero el tema no es tan simple como suena o parece    De todas formas es super interesante y la potencialidad es infitiva, solo limitada por la imaginación del diseñador.


----------



## todomicrostamp (Oct 31, 2006)

El BASIC Stamp de Parallax, junto con un módulo PINK (Parallax Internet Netburner Kit), permite además comunicaciones bajo UDP. 

Échale un vistazo también al DataSheet del PINK:
http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/prod/comm/30013-PINK-v1.01.pdf


----------



## kepelotas (Dic 4, 2006)

con estos equipos he hecho maravillas(y un monton de horas)
http://www.iosoft.co.uk/


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2006)

Nota de color

http://www.tabernadelturco.com/2005/07/19/un-servidor-web-a-base-de-patatas/

http://esloquehay.com/2006/02/17/spud-un-servidor-web-especial/


claro que no vas a usar un "papa"


----------



## AlvaroUC (Dic 20, 2006)

y ademas de los PIC existe alguna herramienta para Atmel?

Saludos


----------



## maunix (Dic 27, 2006)

AlvaroUC dijo:
			
		

> y ademas de los PIC existe alguna herramienta para Atmel?
> 
> Saludos



Tengo entendido que sí, que algunos de los AVR ya traen el módulo ethernet incorporado, pero no confíes en mi memoria y échate un vistazo por la página de ellos.

Saludos


----------



## eidtech (Ene 4, 2007)

Al dia de hoy, no hay ningun AVR8 con Ethernet incorporado.. solamente encontraras con ethernet integrado en AVR32 pero eso es otra cosa...tampoco lo hay en arquitectura 8051.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 16, 2007)

Mmi profe me dijo que se puede con un pic generar los codigos  tcp/ip para conectarlo a internet.. pero no recuerdo la referencia.. se que el dato  no aporta mucho.. pero es una invitacion a que continues explorando.. con pic se puede. Suerte


----------



## jokelnice (Mar 21, 2009)

ah mi se metio la idea de poder conectar un pic a internet o algo or el estilo , pero no se por donde empezar agradeceroa su ayuda


----------



## LIAMNEESON (Mar 21, 2009)

La manera más fácil es utilizar un convertidor Ethernet-Serie, uno que utilicé es el EM202 de Tibbo Technology que ya está descontinuado    o buscar algún otro de ese mismo fabricante, y la otra manera es utilizar un ENC28J60 con un micro con SPI para controlarlo o utilizar un micro con el stack TCP/IP integrado.

Hay un post donde Meta está trabajando para conectar un PIC por serie a una PC y dicha PC a otra PC a través de Internet, el detalle ahí es que se está utilizando una PC como "esclavo" para controlar al PIC.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=31450


----------



## jokelnice (Mar 21, 2009)

huy gracias LIAMNEESON,  voy a mirar el foro , pero quisiera saber asi no sea con pic si alguien habra podido enviar datos por internet habiendo utilizado algun protocolo ( tcp /udp ) , gracias de antemano


----------



## LIAMNEESON (Mar 22, 2009)

Pues he conseguido comunicar un PIC con una PC através de Internet, claro utilizando un convertidor Ethernet-Serie (EM202) como servidor con TCP/IP, aunque tambien se puede manejar el UDP.


----------



## piablio (Mar 26, 2009)

Microchip tiene el dispositivo que trabaja stand alone
es el ENC28j60, 
se puede programar con mikroC o CCS


----------



## guigo (Sep 2, 2012)

Bueno.....
tengo vaias dudas sobre este protocolo.
he leido varios articulos donde me presentan varias interfaces como el wiznet, el enc28j60 y vi un proyecto con el siteplayer en el que al parecer el dispositivo era programado con html y depurado por puerto serial. bueno entonces aqui va la pregunta.....
como funcionan los dispositivos la verdad estoy confundido. lo que he podido percibir es que hay que crear una pagina de internet y depurarlo en el dispositivo? no es necesario en algunos dispositivos?....si yo compro un modem inalambrico usb, los datos que envie desde un PC en este caso oviamente contando con una pagina de internet al ip de ese modem, los puedo convertir a serial para que un pic me trabaje....el caso es...el micro necesita solo  interpretar lo que yo le programe  y solo es necesario crear una pagina de internet que se comunique directamente con el modem y luego de establecer el enlace...puedo tranquilamente enviar los datos al micro?

esto seria para una comunicacion movil de gran cobertura....
tengo conocimiento en modulos wifi para enlace inalambrico pero es de poca covertura ya saben ps porque....en pocas palabras si la comunicacion se realiza por cobre, de igualforma funcionaria con un provedor de modem inalambrico.


----------

